# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Máy đẹp quá

## EL.Madework

các bác ở hà nội,có biết chỗ nào có dòng máy như thế này không ạ. Hoặc bác nào có muốn thanh lý thì để lại cho e

----------


## GORLAK

Máy này tên là "máy tàng hình", chả thấy gì

----------

haignition

----------


## conga

Máy đẹp thật, không tì vết nuôn. E cũng ké bác nào ở hà nội nhìn thấy máy này thì gửi qua cho e xem mặt mũi ngang dọc ntn

----------


## huanpt

Ké 1 chút.
Trước đây em cũng từng tưởng tượng 1 cón mấy rất đẹp, bác nào thấy chỗ nào có bán cũng chỉ cho em nhé.
Em cảm cảm cảm ơn nhiều.
(May mà có bài này chứ không chả biết hỏi làm sao!)

----------


## audiophilevn

máy đẹp, nhưng tiếc các chi tiết làm bằng vật liêu gì trong suốt khó thấy quá, hy vọng nhà sản xuất trước khi xuất sưởng sơn lại cho dễ nhìn, để người dùng dễ sử dụng hơn

----------


## mylove299

e đang cần mua gấp một máy như bác chủ topic ợ. giá mềm thôi hàng xài rồi cho rẻ tầm 100 tỷ là ok. thanks mấy bác

----------


## cncmaster

Máy đẹp như mơ các cụ ạ, đẹp ko tì vêt ước gì có 1 con máy như thế  :Smile: )

----------


## Mới CNC

> Máy đẹp như mơ các cụ ạ, đẹp ko tì vêt ước gì có 1 con máy như thế )


Ngày trước mình cũng có ý tưởng DIY một cái dư lày. cơ mà trình kém không làm được các bác ợ. đành hóng xem bác nào mua được thì lót ghạch 1 chú vậy.  :Cool:

----------


## vanminh989

máy này các bác phải mời cụ Tôn ngộ không đến thì mới ra vấn đề được các bác a .

----------


## Mr.L

Ae forum mình vui tính thật ^^

----------


## elenercom

dòng máy này có nhiều mà lại rẻ  nữa




> các bác ở hà nội,có biết chỗ nào có dòng máy như thế này không ạ. Hoặc bác nào có muốn thanh lý thì để lại cho e

----------


## Tuấn

Lão Biết tuốt đang định tuyển cô này về làm chính phi. Các bác xem giúp cô này có xinh ko ạ ?

----------


## biết tuốt

> Lão Biết tuốt đang định tuyển cô này về làm chính phi. Các bác xem giúp cô này có xinh ko ạ ?


công nhận đẹp quá , thank cụ ạ

----------

